# Urgent home needed for lovely American bulldog on death row



## Derbyshiredogs (Dec 12, 2011)

This big boy really is a beauty. 1 year old, he is very long legged and strong but so gentle and soft natured. he took a treat out of my hand so sweetly with the softness of a teddy bear. he needs lots of attention, fuss and exercise cos he really deserves it. He also needs a few good meals as his long legs and thin body are bit too scrawny.

This is an urgent plea for this fella who's days are really numbered. He's still very young so please please spread the message and ask around- he's an absolute softie and from what we could tell very good with other dogs even if a bit on the timid side.

Based in Derbyshire.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I've crossed-posted on another forum. Has anyone been able to help?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you have anymore pics please? someone has asked on another forum.


----------



## Derbyshiredogs (Dec 12, 2011)

I have this photo (his tail is tucked between his legs!) We heard about a possible home for him but nothing definite yet so we're still trying.

Thanks for your help! x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I hope he soon finds the perfect home he deserves!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

portiaa said:


> I hope he soon finds the perfect home he deserves!


I posted on another forum for AB's and someone is meeting the dog with their other dog on Saturday. If that doesnt work out, he has a foster home lined up. :thumbup1:


----------

